# Indoor Walls



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi guys, just have a quick question. Next year there's a possiblility that we may be doing a full scale haunted house again however, since we just got our house painted after having it nearly destroyed from last years, I need to know a different way to make walls. Last year we stuck hooks into the ceiling and hung black plastic from it, but we're definetely not doing that again. Any other suggestions? And keep in mind that we have wood floors so nothing can scratch them.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

depends on your budget and your storage capabilities. I am a huge fan of the pink or blue foam, light weight, tongue and grooved for ease of putting together, you can get it in 1/4 inch thickness for indoor applications (unless you are on the west coast which you aren't) foam does not scratch floors and sculpting/painting/texturing the foam is uber easy. Vacuform walls are another nice touch, what foam gives up in durablity, vacuform makes up in spades! (as an aside, smooth-on makes a spray that makes the foam as stiff as fiberglass but it is pricey) Also vacuform is nice and lightweight with a stackable quality that makes storage a dream. There are many places that sell premade vacuform walls or look around the web for home made vacuform machines and make your own... it really depends what you have more of, time or money...
Hope this helps some


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay I actually thought about using the foam myself... it would definetely be more expensive than black plastic obviously but then again the walls would just look better. How would you stand them up though and attach the panels? (sorry for all the stupid questions)


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

foam is light weight so if you had to, hotglue a small square of plywood (1/8 inch) to the back of the foam board (you could get fancy and recess the square of plywood inside the foam to make it flush... attach an eyehook to the plywood... get the 3m adhesive hooks for haevy duty applications (these are hooks you attach to your wall that uses the adhesive that comes off when you are done without damage or stains to your wall)... follow the manaufacturer's directions, I believe that you need to allow the hooks to setup for 24 hours before making the load bearing... make sure your eyehooks on the back of the walls line up with the 3m hooks attached to the house walls, hang them up and take them down when finished... no evidence that halloween was ever around


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome! that definitely seems like the best way to go. thanks a lot


----------

